

Show HN: my first attempt to build a personal website - msangi
http://mariosangiorgio.com

======
jamesbritt
First, congrats on making something.

Second, I don't think HN is really the place to get this kind of feedback, but
that's just me.

That said: It looks crowded, and a few things seems not to line up. You seem
to like a clean, minimalist grid layout (I do too, often). However, the grids
and the typography need to mesh and flow well.

For example, "Featured projects" seems to float about midway alongside "Mario
Sangiorgio."

I would suggest looking at Typogridphy

    
    
      http://csswizardry.com/typogridphy/preview/#
    

or perhaps Twitter Bootstrap, and then poke around

<http://www.minimalsites.com> and get a feel for how grid-based minimalist
sites tend to work. Not that you should copy anything there, but if you look
at enough of them you start picking up subtle features.

You have more room on the page, make some use of it and give you content room
to breath.

~~~
msangi
Thank you for your hints! Later I will look at the pages you linked and I sure
will try to improve my design.

Unfortunately I still have to learn a lot of things about how to properly do
web-design and the reason I posted my site here was exactly to get some
feedbacks.

~~~
jamesbritt
It takes time. The use of CSS frameworks is a topic of debate on HN; I find
them very handy in getting something attractive and usable up fast. Then you
can play around and customize it and get more experience.

------
msangi
I just tried to write my personal website from scratch. It is written in PHP
and I tried to make it as responsive as possibile.

I still have to work a lot on the contents, but since it is never too early to
ship I liked the idea to go online and ask for feedbacks as soon as possible.

If you want to have a look at the code, it is on github. Feel free to fork it,
use it for your website and to collaborate with me in the development.
<https://github.com/mariosangiorgio/personal-website>

------
krapp
Putting your own website up on github? That's an interesting idea.

Offhand, though, have you considered using a templating system like Twig? If
you ever do want to make a major change to the layout, that would make it a
lot cleaner. I've used (even maybe _abused_ ) ini-as-data files in some of my
projects so it's cool to see someone else doing that.

I did notice there didn't seem to be a link to navigate back to the projects
page, you might consider working on the navigation a bit. Looks nice, though.

~~~
msangi
Actually it is not hosted on github. I use it to save the source code.

I am new to web development and I don't know Twig, but it seems definitely
worth having a try.

Thanks for your advices!

